
Korbit.ai - sm4rk0
https://korbit.ai/
======
stuqqq
I tried it. And I was disappointed. I saw Yoshua in the advisor list and
thought the AI must be strong. But it’s very weak.

During the intro, it mentioned supervised learning. I therefore asked what
supervised learning is. It said please focus on the current exercise.

Then I had to finish the exercise. It asked the question: what revolution is
ai compared to? I typed “industrial revolution “ and passed. But I don’t
understand why this conversational ui is better than a simple selection?
Because industrial revolution is a long word to type.

In the following section, I clicked “I have a question “ and then the ai said
I could choose from a list of 5 or so questions to ask.

Among them there was “what’s unsupervised learning?”

Again I typed “what’s supervised learning?” It said I should focus on the
questions it provided....

~~~
sm4rk0
Yes, and I was even more optimistic and asked if I can offer a subtitle
correction... It just said that I probably wanted to say something else and
skipped to next question.

